# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  McGill prof helps us see the future - Montreal Gazette

## Dream Guide Team

*McGill prof helps us see the future**Montreal Gazette*Then he created two more apps: Dream Control, a meditation technique to help people "access the power of *lucid dreaming* to achieve goals in life," and *...**and more »*

----------


## nina

Very interesting article.

*Dream Control*
Application for iPhone/iPad/iPod
Price - $2.99
Size - 60mb
No reviews yet
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dream-...36702353037283

I'm going to buy it and review it. I'll let you guys know how it goes.

----------


## NikJ92

I might try this myself.

----------


## nina

Don't bother. It's pretty useless. Waste of 3 bucks.  :tongue2:

----------

